# red and "ternetzi"



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

is it possible to breed a "ternetzi" and red?..they are the same specie right?..so i was thinking that they can breed together..i wonder what color would come out if they can breed..green?..hehe


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

They can not be hybrid breeding....however your can breed Tern with Tern. Some have report successful breeding with these species.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont see why not...there both pygo natteri....should be able to...give it a shot


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Trigga said:


> i dont see why not...there both pygo natteri....should be able to...give it a shot


So you saying Tern and Caribe can breed? Caribe and piraya can breed? or piraya and red can breed? They're all pygo!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

piranha seem to be fussy fish i cant see it happening


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Trigga has an interesting point, they are supposed to be the same fish just differnt color basically. Both are nattereri so why couldnt they breed


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Artificial Fertilization it is!
Damn, I forgot about calling them up.
Will do so after work!
Muhahahahaha!


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

seems like it wouldn't happen since ppl have a had enough time trying to get reds to breed but give it a shot and see what happens


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i dont see why not...there both pygo natteri....should be able to...give it a shot


So you saying Tern and Caribe can breed? Caribe and piraya can breed? or piraya and red can breed? They're all pygo!!
[/quote]

He never said that. He said that they're both _Pygocentrus nattereri_ (the same species), so they should be able to interbreed...it would only be a hybrid if they were different species, not different varieties.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> i dont see why not...there both pygo natteri....should be able to...give it a shot


So you saying Tern and Caribe can breed? Caribe and piraya can breed? or piraya and red can breed? They're all pygo!!
[/quote]

He never said that. He said that they're both _Pygocentrus nattereri_ (the same species), so they should be able to interbreed...it would only be a hybrid if they were different species, not different varieties.
[/quote]
True.
Now I DEMAND a hybrid!
Then I guess you're all going to say it should be destroyed...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Can I say I don't like them and hope that they don't get into the hobby as a pure variety of some species?


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

uh-oh ive caused arguements!..hehe..


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

someone should try this breeding..i dont have terns and normal reds so i cant try it..they are both natteri..i dont see why not right?..it wont be a hybrid because they are not different species..


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have tried and think it is possible.,, Had 1 tern in with 3 breeding reds and every time the reds would breed the tern would darken up with them.. I think if the tern was a bit larger and could fend off the male red, it may have resulted in breeding with the tern.. If you want some pics I could try and dig some up for you, I posted about this a long time ago.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

xtreme_s10 said:


> I have tried and think it is possible.,, Had 1 tern in with 3 breeding reds and every time the reds would breed the tern would darken up with them.. I think if the tern was a bit larger and could fend off the male red, it may have resulted in breeding with the tern.. If you want some pics I could try and dig some up for you, I posted about this a long time ago.


I'm sure we would appreciate those pics.
Seems like a nice project.
I'll see if I can get my hands on a 8" MALE tern and add him to one of my existing breeding pair.
Now if I can only figure for sure which are males...... ......


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Here you go, Tern is the one in the back ( right ). Used to get dark along with the reds when they went into breeding mode.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

This is my biggest arguements in the Ternetzi and Red Belly debate. If they are the same fish, why can't they be bred? and Why do Ternetzi(16"+) reach such a bigger size then Red Bellys(12" at the most)?

From what I understand, Ternetzis have never been bred in captivity and that picture on top of this thread doesn't prove anything. How do we know that the Piranha in the back is really a Ternetzi?

I'm not a scientist but I beleive that Ternetzi reach sexual maturity at a much bigger size then RBP. RBP can be sexually mature at 7-8" meanwhile I have 2 Terz that are 9"-11" and I still don't beleive they are sexually mature.

The Tern and RBP debate will never end but I'm a firm beleiver that they are 2 different species.

Hater


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

uh-oh here goes another tern and natt debate!..hehe


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

When I first posted this I got the same thing... is it really a tern? Yes it is! Im not going through all the agument that I went through last time. So there is the pic, enjoy it and im outta this topic,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Hater Posted Yesterday, 07:03 PM
> This is my biggest arguements in the Ternetzi and Red Belly debate. If they are the same fish, why can't they be bred? and Why do Ternetzi(16"+) reach such a bigger size then Red Bellys(12" at the most)?
> 
> From what I understand, Ternetzis have never been bred in captivity and that picture on top of this thread doesn't prove anything. How do we know that the Piranha in the back is really a Ternetzi?
> ...





> ILLdose13 Posted Yesterday, 08:23 PM
> uh-oh here goes another *tern and natt debate!..*hehe


What debate? The only ones that keep calling them "terns" or "separate species" are dealers and hobbyists that dont have a clue on how species are determined. That's why this whole issue is a no-brainer and tiresome for those that keep reading this over and over again. Not one hobbyist has produced evidence to contradict science other than OPINION based on what they think they know. Tern is strictly a common name. Just cause you wish it to be a different species, doesn't make it so.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Frank, Thank you for the info esp. for those who are newly interested in piranhas.


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

yes frank i believe you that "terns" and normal reds are the same..ive read most of the articles about them..i just began this topic asking if anyone has tried to breed the 2 and what was the outcome..









just like a caucasian and an african american..they produce a brown baby..so i was wondering what the outcome would be for "terns" and normal reds..green?..hehe

so im not trying to debate with anyone frank..i believe you and ive always have been a believer in your work









ive seen all the stupid debates and just like you said.."what debate?"..i was just messing around and said my line..i know your frustrated with all these "terns" and normal red talks..i was getting annoyed too..like i said, i just want to know if anyone has bred the 2 and what was the outcome..

THE END


----------

